# Reccs for BJJ groin protector & mouthpiece?



## newbie123 (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm a newbie to BJJ.  I've heard from some people that a groin protector for grappling/wrestling/judo/BJJ type sports exists that is different from the typical cup protector and that is better suited the rolling around and contortions of BJJ.  One person told me that it essentially consists of lots of padding so that it is more flexible than a normal cup and doesn't rip up your legs as you roll around.

No one can tell me where to get one, none of the martial arts stores in my area know what I'm talking about, and I can't find anything on the Internet.  Can anyone give me a link to somewhere that I can buy this?  Does anyone else know about it?  

Also, what are people's thought on the merits of single mouthpieces (that cover only the top teeth) versus double mouthpieces (that cover top and bottom).  I'm finding that I have trouble breathing with the double and am thinking about buying the single, but if the consensus is that I'm going to get my teeth knocked out, I'll stick it out with the double.  

Thanks!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 1, 2006)

I think this might be what you are talking about:

GROIN PROTECTOR

As far as the mouth guard is concerned, different people have different ideas and opinions.  Check out this Thread

Hope it helps!  And Welcome to Martial Talk.  Might I suggest you introduce yourself in the Meet and Greet forum and let everyone know a little about yourself.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 1, 2006)

-Mod Note-

Thread moved to Grappling from the support forum.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Feb 1, 2006)

Almost no one in my BJJ club wears a groin protector.  Hubby did for a while until everyone started complaining about it during RNC's.  Most guys do for a bit at the beginning and then abandon it.

As for mouth piece, I wear a single and am very happy with it.


----------



## Cujo (Feb 6, 2006)

Just my opinion, but I hate wearing groin protection when doing ground work. It's hard on the legs and padded ones that you wear on the outside look like a diaper. For a mouth piece I like a single, much easier to breath with.

Pax
Cujo


----------

